# will my new tires fit please help!!!



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

i just got some mega mayhem tires 27x9x12 and 27x11x12 my old tires are 25x9x12 will the fit on the rim ok i have good clearance i just wanna know if they will fit my rim ok


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

X2..Yes


----------

